# Is the $25 credit deal only through Google Play?



## INeedaDroid2GROM (Dec 16, 2011)

What the title asks. Do I get $25 credit only if I buy it through Google Play? Or do I get it if I buy it from anywhere?


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

INeedaDroid2GROM said:


> What the title asks. Do I get $25 credit only if I buy it through Google Play? Or do I get it if I buy it from anywhere?


you get it regardless.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Bought from GameStop and i got $25 from Google. when you first login the tablet it credits your first entered account

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INeedaDroid2GROM (Dec 16, 2011)

With that said, is the 8 gig in stores anywhere? I've been checking online and I'm only seeing the 16 gig..


----------



## Nickles (Feb 29, 2012)

INeedaDroid2GROM said:


> With that said, is the 8 gig in stores anywhere? I've been checking online and I'm only seeing the 16 gig..


It would certainly appear that the one and only place to get the 8GB is from Google Play. 
the good thing about that is, at least it's in stock and ships right away.

what i don't understand is why the big-box stores won't be selling the 8gb (as you have seen)


----------



## INeedaDroid2GROM (Dec 16, 2011)

Nickles said:


> It would certainly appear that the one and only place to get the 8GB is from Google Play.
> the good thing about that is, at least it's in stock and ships right away.
> 
> what i don't understand is why the big-box stores won't be selling the 8gb (as you have seen)


The thing is that I'm worried that if I get a defective unit it'll be a lot harder to return it through the Play Store when compared to if I buy it from an actual retailer.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

INeedaDroid2GROM said:


> The thing is that I'm worried that if I get a defective unit it'll be a lot harder to return it through the Play Store when compared to if I buy it from an actual retailer.


Device repairs are done through Asus, not Google. My unit wasn't defective so I can't speak about the process, but I'm sure it won't be complicated. Maybe lengthy, but not complicated.


----------



## The Nexus Project (Jan 1, 2012)

Bought mine @Sam's Club when I signed in during setup it applied the $25 to my acct.


----------



## Chocu1a (Jan 24, 2012)

I bought two N7, an 8 & 16. You only get one credit per account. I found his out from a csr.


----------



## Masterg0g0 (Aug 23, 2012)

INeedaDroid2GROM said:


> What the title asks. Do I get $25 credit only if I buy it through Google Play? Or do I get it if I buy it from anywhere?


I did not get my 25$ they said since I did not pre order so I don't get 25$ credit

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

I bought mine at Staples, no preorder, and I got the credit 

Sent from my DROID Razr Maxx via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chocu1a (Jan 24, 2012)

Masterg0g0 said:


> I did not get my 25$ they said since I did not pre order so I don't get 25$ credit
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


I bought one of mine off Craigslist & got the 25 credit. When I talked to a csr about the credits, he said any N7 bought before September 30 would get the credit, but only one credit per account. http://support.google.com/googleplay/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=2670129


----------



## Masterg0g0 (Aug 23, 2012)

Chocu1a said:


> I bought one of mine off Craigslist & got the 25 credit. When I talked to a csr about the credits, he said any N7 bought before September 30 would get the credit, but only one credit per account. http://support.google.com/googleplay/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=2670129


 where do I see my 25$ dollar then

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chocu1a (Jan 24, 2012)

Click on the play store app. Click on the menu button(top right corner, 3 dots). Click redeem. If you have a balance, it will show there.
If it is not showing, I would call a CSR & explain that you want your credit!
I bought 2 tablets, but I only get 1 credit.


----------

